
Ask HN: Avoid ReCAPTCHA on Login Through Tor - deogeo
I&#x27;ve started getting them when trying to login, and they can take a long time to complete. Sometimes completing one, then clicking login, would just open a new one. Could we get a &quot;I know the risks, don&#x27;t protect my account&quot; option to avoid this, if we&#x27;re confident our password is strong enough to withstand brute-forcing, or if we just don&#x27;t want to give Google free training data? Ideally there would be a way to avoid it even when creating a new account, but I suppose that could put too much strain on moderation.<p>A second concern is that reCAPTCHA may be used for fingerprinting and deanonymization - I&#x27;m not sure how well founded this is, but it would be very consistent with Googles other activities.
======
usr1106
I don't use Tor, I don't delete cookies very frequently from my phone, but I
started getting reCAPTCHA every time yesterday.

I prefer not to be logged in because I read HN with a small font on my phone
and my fat fingers easily vote, unvote, hide etc. when I didn't intend to. So
each time I really want to do interact I need to login. That's a no go with
the captcha, even if seems to less aggressive settings than on other sites.

